# New Job!!



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Having been laid off since Christmas eve, I have been working a full time but temporary position that was coming to an end shortly. Tomorrow I begin my new position as sales and business manager for an inflatable (and some not) pontoon boat manufacturer.
It has been longer than I care to mention since I have owned an inflatable so I will be needing to do a lot of product testing and training, coming soon to a lake near you (I already have my demo boat picked out)  
Short of a job in the waterfowl industry, I can't think of anything I would rather do than deal with fishing boats all day :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! That would be awesome!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats awesome dude! congrats! how ya feelin these days?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats. I'm sure there are a lot of guys and gals on here that would be willing to help you out with that R & D.


----------

